

Bill Gates' latest passion: machine that turns poop into drinking water - mediagomul
http://mashable.com/2015/01/06/bill-gates-poop/

======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8843162](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8843162)

